# Rylee learning agility-1st puppy class and some photos from work at home!



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rylee is 17 weeks old and is just a fiend for agility. She had her first class yesterday, and is already ready for some off leash work! I'm not pushing her because she is so young, and the facility modifies equipment for puppies and their growing bones and plates, but if anyone has advice on go to slow her down without discouraging her, please let me know! I want to give her healthy encouragement so it seems like a delicate balance and I am trying to let her lead me, but we are all new at this. Ad she is just a puppy after all 































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like she is having a great time! The equipment looks just perfect for puppies.
A note that you probably know, but just in case...when she actually starts jumping, and/or goes to full height obstacles, be sure you are working with someone who understands the anatomy of big dogs, and is careful to protect her joints, especially in the front end. Also, be aware of the surface she is working on, no cement floors unless they are WELL padded. Very well padded!


----------



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> looks like she is having a great time! The equipment looks just perfect for puppies.
> A note that you probably know, but just in case...when she actually starts jumping, and/or goes to full height obstacles, be sure you are working with someone who understands the anatomy of big dogs, and is careful to protect her joints, especially in the front end. Also, be aware of the surface she is working on, no cement floors unless they are WELL padded. Very well padded!


Thanks so much! This is definitely important. The facility we use has highly rubberized floors meant for large breed skill and agility, and the owner is there for all of the puppy classes (and does rylee's training) which I think is important. He was very careful on our intake evaluation (which is required for all dogs at his facility--and it feels like an interview on the owner too, which I don't mind because I think it weeds out the people who are not serious about caring for their dog) to stress the importance of making sure her jumps and any work (play) she does is no higher than elbow/shoulder, and took the time to explain the seriousness of this. At home, she only "jumps" in grass (and leaves, as right now her favorite break from chasing the kids and me is to play hide and seek in the piles of leaves 

Thanks so much! I've loved reading your responses and posts and am learning so much from you, so thanks for everything!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, and this is what we do at home on gorgeous fall days like yesterday and today!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good for you!! It sounds like the facility you are going to is very aware of what it takes to protect these bigger dogs.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

My puppy started puppy agility right after puppy preschool. The teacher was awesome and we learned how to weave. It is a process. I had her do a few jumps at home on grass but never at a high level...always a few inches off the ground and later we got 6 weave poles to practice in the backyard. We just kept going to classes....some dogs learn some obstacles faster, but what is important is having fun with your dog. Right now my dog is almost 2 and we just started doing agility competition in Jumping with Weaves in AKC. She loves it. Now, if I can only keep up with her.....


----------

